# My 3 month fishing experince (very summerized)



## Pikekid (Sep 12, 2010)

Im 15 and got a job last year. I have always considered the norther pike the most beautiful fish. I fished all my life from docks and the front of my dads boat. One day I decided a small boat would be a great cheap way to fish all summer. So after some reserch I got a 12' seaking and oars. Weeks later I got sick of the 1 hour row across the 800 acre lake, so I bought a 6hp evinrude. After some new gear and and an anchor I was only about $400 into the ultimate pike fishing summer. I went fishing almost everyday (the 6hp gets like 50mpg) and caught alot of fish, but rarely my sought after northern. Whenever Im in my dads boat we troll with anything and get northerns every time, so i tried that. I tried 10 feet, 15 feet, 20 feet, and fast and slow speeds nothing caught fish. Eventually we did get a 20" juvinile. After a while I realized that it really was a walleye lake (I never catch them though). So I found a trailer for $300 to go to new lakes, but it came with a 14' alumacraft. I brought it home and was going to sell the new boat, but why no try it? So I did and loved it. After some gear transfering I was set and went out on cedar (the walleye lake). With two people it planed and was plenty fast. I decieded to ancor in a bay and tossed out a rubber worm on a jighead. I thought it was a bass but when I got it up it was a pike! Later that week I bought a new pole (old one is a 5' medium with shimano sahara 2000 with 10lb braid, I still love this pole) the new one is a 6' medium heavy gander mountain brand with a rhino 380 or somthing (medium sized reel) and 30lb braid. I was going to a new lake for the first time and it was the only muskie lake in 25 miles. So that morning my bro woulnt get up so I went alone. After it almost floating away and some help from the locals I took off. I got about 50' before I realized it doesnt plane with 1 person. I put all the stuff in the front and leaned way forward and got it to just barely plane. I went around the weed edges with a elecronic motor, minnkota turbo. On my first cast with my favorite spoon (I caught alot of fish on cedar with it) the Piker which is orange with a google eye, I snagged an 18" tiger muskie. I took a picure, measured it, and let it go. Then about 30 minutes and 45minutes later I caught 22" and 23" northerns. After 1.5 hours of nothing it was about 11am and I was considering going it for the day, i was just going to finish this last 100' of weed edge. a few cast later I just nailed somthing and then it ran. I fought for about 20 minutes to self net a huge pure muskie. I measured, 33", and it weighed 7.5 lbs! I sat and rested, then without thinking, I let it go without a picure. :eyeroll: I got home and about 3 days later I located an 18hp evinrude. Got it home, fixed the fuel leak and let it fly on the lake and it cooks. right next to the road i was just a hair slower than cars, speed limit of 40mps so it goes about 40mph. I went on alot of trips after that , the most recent was last week. I went out caught small bass all day then 15minutes before leaving, I hooked a 5lb bass. I got it up took pictures and let it go. I've learned more in 3 months than my whole life as far as fishing goes. I'll post my favorite lakes and lures/teqniqes in another post, its really hard to type with the box jumping around like this. :beer:


----------



## Pikekid (Sep 12, 2010)

I live in central minnesota and my favorite lakes are...

Cedar- I live on this lake so I natually love it. I catch all fish here

Clearwater- Amazing lake for all fishing. I can catch northerns all day on this lake because its deep enough to troll, and 99% of it is weed edge to spoon cast.

Granite- The entire shore out to about 10' deep is downed trees. Bass just LOVE this lake.

Washington- its 200 acres and no public access. It has about 5 houses on it 1 of which is a family freind. We are the only ones who fish it, so bass 4+lbs are common. All fish here a giants. 10-15lb line snapper northerns, 6lb bass, and 2lb crappie.

Sugar- this is the muskie lake. Its about 50% weed edge and all pike types are common. Ive only caught 1 bass ever on this lake and it was years ago.

My poles...

5' medium johnson
shimano sahara 2000 reel
10lb spiderwire stealthbraid

6' medium-heavy gandermountain
Rhino 230 reel
30lb spiderwire stealthbraid

Favorite lures...

Jake 6"- It weighs like 2 ounces so I only toll with it

Piker spoon (i forget the brand) - its a spoon so you can do basically anything

Rapala old popper- i found it in weeds and when frog hopped its is irresistable to bass

Teqniqes...

edging- sneaking through weed edges casting

trolling- about 12' deep and with the jake 6" i nail pike

frog hopping- If you snap the rod left and right alternating at a good pace and power you will catch more fish in an hour than a whole day of just retreival. I use it with all topwaters including buzzbaits.


----------

